# Trying to conceive - but how?



## lupineperriwinkle (May 15, 2004)

Boy does that make me sound like I'm inexperienced! With my daughter we weren't trying so I never charted anything and I was on BC. After Maya was born I tried the temperature chart which didn't change for me at all and I was pretty religious about it. So, what are the ways that I can tell I am ovulating? and when can I expect it to happen? To be honest I'm not as in touch with myself as I should be so most of this stuff will be a mystery to me. I saw a kit today that looked like it inclded a magnifying glass to check saliva. Has anyone used this before? I hate to spend the money on ovulation predictions. I know it sounds a bit off but I figure it will happen when it happens (pregnancy that is). Talk about rambling on! However, most important is that I start to recognize my own body so any direction or books would be wonderful. I obviously need to sleep.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi! I'm not currently TTC, but I can suggest a book that has become something of a *bible* for many women. Check out _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ by Toni Weschler. It will teach you all you need to know about observing your fertility signs and then some.

Best of luck!
K


----------



## Maple Leaf (Apr 10, 2004)

That saliva test, is called Ferning. I think! It is too complicated for me!

I suggest checking out www.fertilityfriend.com
It is an online, iterractive charting website. It is so full of wonderful information and is a terrific resourse, for those Mama like you and me.

I also second the Taking Charge of your Fertility, book.

Between Fertility Friend and the book, you'll know everything!!!!


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

I used the saliva thing when ttc #1 and #2. It worked like a charm!!! I wanted to have the baby (both times) at a particular time of year - and it worked! (With #1 I conceived right away - the first cycle - and with #2 it took two months!) I had used the thing for a year before I was ready to ttc, so I'd gotten familiar with how the ferns etc. looked.

But then this time, ttc #3, I was seeing ferns all the time! I don't know if that's because I'm older now or what. So I stopped using it.


----------

